# Why Envy Any Other Photographers



## nerwin (Jun 10, 2016)

I just read this article posted on PetaPixel by Eric Kim which I've following for a while, I really enjoy looking through his street photography. 

Its really worth a read and it relates to the couple discussions I've started in the last few weeks.

Why Envy Any Other Photographer?


----------



## gsgary (Jun 12, 2016)

I don't have envy so don't relate to this,I don't care what others have

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## nerwin (Jun 12, 2016)

gsgary said:


> I don't have envy so don't relate to this,I don't care what others have
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk



Just think about how many envy you.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 12, 2016)

nerwin said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have envy so don't relate to this,I don't care what others have
> ...


Probably none why would they

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## nerwin (Jun 12, 2016)

gsgary said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



Because you got them fancy Leicas.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 12, 2016)

nerwin said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > nerwin said:
> ...


I only have them because they are nice to use and look and feel great

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## SCraig (Jun 12, 2016)

I don't envy other photographers either.  I shoot what I like, when I like, the way I want.  As long as they look the way I want them to I'm happy.


----------



## Peeb (Jun 12, 2016)

I do the best I can, but I DO envy those with more skill.  It motivates me to work at getting better, so it seems OK to me as long as its not IDLE envy.


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 12, 2016)

To various degrees, I am envious of every successful image I see and I wish I had taken the photo ... I wish those images were mine.  Envy has driven me to work harder and sharpen my skills to attain the level of competency required to consistency capture images similar to those I envied.

Envy has driven my photography.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 12, 2016)

There is not a photographer in the world I envy or any other human for that matter but do appreciate the talents of others and there knowledge.If anything, I appreciate the help I have gotten in this forum with birding techniques and suggestion over the past few years and appreciate the wonderful photos I Get to see of others but envy No.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 12, 2016)

I envy several on here. For me, I look at the work and ask myself, how did they do this or that? I also realize my limitations in regards to experience, so it makes me work harder at producing something that works or is aesthetically pleasing. I did the same when I was painting. It is not like I want to be like someone but finding a path technically in order to find my own style. Once I have a deeper knowledge of the hardware and various tools, I am then more free to explore a unique style. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 12, 2016)

Sorry but I don't envy anyone for their accomplishments. I respect them, admire them and maybe even aspire to be like them. They created something by the "sweat of their brow".


----------



## SCraig (Jun 12, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> ... I look at the work and ask myself, how did they do this or that?


I suspect that if you were to send them a PM and ask you'd get an honest answer.  There have been a few pretentious asses on here from time to time but most of them have moved on.  Pretty much everyone here now is open and willing to help if someone asks.


----------



## sashbar (Jun 13, 2016)

I am envious of photographers who have enough time and money to travel around the world.


----------



## PatrickSoares (Jun 13, 2016)

It's a bit different in Luxembourg, now I don't want to put myself on the spot, but I feel like in this tiny country, no photographer wants to give props to eachother. I saw many photographers firing their students because the students started to pick up on sales and the clients were more satisfied with heir work rather than the boss' work. And as for independent photographers, honestly, everyone I know here already had their fame and when they realized the lack of photographers, they used their money and instantly bought a pro-level camera, which for me is a bit lame but I don't blame them either (plus, their photography looks the same everytime they post something). So I can tell there is no jealousy from my part as I want to give people something different, something to remember which I will find out one day. I wish my parents wouldn't migrate here (Out of all EU countries) and stayed in Portugal.

I see envy as a source of inspiration, because I would automatically be interested in someone else's work (including in this forum). It challenges me to step up and I have yet to break out. Many of you have helped me improve my photography and for that, I am forever grateful.


----------

